
RichCSS – Beautiful, DRY, Clean and Reusable CSS - richardsondx
http://www.richcss.com
======
richardsondx
Hi all, I'm the creator of RichCSS. I've been using the framework for years
now but I finally launched the website last night. The video that is on the
landing page is a great explainer of the advantages of the framework. I'm very
excited about this launch and I hope that a community will grow around RichCSS
parts.

